# Finding a Slide



## troyhead

I recently picked up a guitar that I figured would be good for learning to play with a slide, which I have never done before. I've read a bunch of the tips about guitar setup, string dampening, etc, but the choice of slide seems very subjective and "what works for you". Inspired by @player99 's thread about trying different overdrives for slide, I thought I'd ask what y'all use for the slide itself.

I feel like I'm leaning towards a brass slide, for whatever reason. Which probably means I won't put it on my pinky finger because I think it's too weak. I've heard of people using anything from their pinky finger to their middle finger for slide. What do you use? Does anyone ever use their index finger? It seems that conceptually that one would be easy because that's the finger I already use for barre chords, but I don't know of anyone who uses that finger.

What kind of slide do you have? Has anyone tried one of those Rock Slides with the little cutaway? Any advantage to a ball-tip slide?


----------



## loudtubeamps

I'm not a great slide player but I do keep these on hand for when I want to change things up, I use my pinky only.
I have a couple of each and find they cover all the bases for me.
The dunlop fits well, the ceramic is heavy and is very responsive...a bit of foam glued inside the tube keeps it from slopping .
https://www.amazon.ca/Yibuy-30x20x7...e&qid=1575469439&s=musical-instruments&sr=1-4

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0002GWNNE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I keep them at the ready with these... attached to my strap.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0027I767S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cheers!


----------



## DaddyDog

I'm not a great slide player either, but have dabbled. It's a nice variation when everyone else in the band is strumming or picking a lead. The slide I use depends a bit on the song, and on the guitar. You'll have to experiment.

I like the Dunlop Rev Willy ceramic on my 3rd finger. It's thick and heavy.

I like a long thin brass slide that fits on my pinky.


----------



## jimsz

I use an 18mm deep socket on my pinkie finger as that's the one that fits best. I went through several stores, Canadian tire, Princess Auto, etc before I found the perfect fit. I've tried glass, steel and brass. Didn't like the tone of glass and both the steel and brass quickly rusted inside and out. The deep socket is indeed heavy, but slides effortlessly on the strings with very little pressure and offers a superior tone compared with the thinner steel or brass. Of course, I got the idea from Lowell George.


----------



## colchar

I keep screwing around with learning, then move on to something else. But for a few reasons, I am now committed to learning. I picked up a used Gibson SG Special for $399 and am having that set up for slide. I really wish there was a slide teacher in the western GTA to give me a hand with learning this style, but for now I will use online lessons, books, etc.

I use my ring finger and use a thick walled glass slide for electric. Currently using a Dunlop and also have one of their versions of the Coricidin bottle that Duane used.. I have a thick walled brass slide for acoustic.


----------



## troyhead

jimsz said:


> I use an 18mm deep socket on my pinkie finger as that's the one that fits best.


Never would have thought to look in my garage for something like this, so I already grabbed one and tried it! And while it is probably on the heavy side for my liking, it did teach me something valuable. Trying to use a slide on the index finger makes me need to bend my wrist at a very weird angle, so I think I'll go with ring finger or pinky (if there's a light enough one).


----------



## jdto

I recently picked up a National NRP Steel and intend to learn some more Delta and fingerstyle blues, along with slide guitar. I've tried brass and glass, both on the ring finger, as well as a thinner brass on the pinky. Recently, I picked up one of those Rock Slide ones and I really like it. I wanted to try the ball end Ariel Posen model, but couldn't find it, so I got the Landreth one, which is similar, but without the ball end.


----------



## Mooh

I've got more slides than I need but they tend to be impulse purchases. 
Experiment, one type doesn't fit all, at least to my ears. 
I prefer ceramic, but use glass and brass for tonal differences as needed.
For lapstyle I use mostly a Shubb S-P but sometimes a big ceramic one.

Once upon a time I did the beer bottle thing a la Danny Gatton.
















The pictures show some of what I have.


----------



## jimsz

troyhead said:


> Never would have thought to look in my garage for something like this, so I already grabbed one and tried it! And while it is probably on the heavy side for my liking, it did teach me something valuable. Trying to use a slide on the index finger makes me need to bend my wrist at a very weird angle, so I think I'll go with ring finger or pinky (if there's a light enough one).


It doesn't take long to get used to the weight on the pinkie especially considering that the finger next to the pinkie can be used to stabilize the socket. I find it quite comfortable and no need to bend the wrist at awkward angles. Of course, the socket itself should be a very nice fit on the pinkie, this is important, snug and where the tip of the pinkie just touches the inside of the top of the socket. That's the reason why it took me a few trips to various stores to find just the right one. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## jimsz

Btw, here's the interview with Lowell where he talks about his Craftsman deep socket slide...


----------



## nnieman

I have glass, wine bottle, brass & copper.
My favourite is old wine bottle (the darker the colour the better) and copper pipe.
Walk down the plumbing isle at your local hardware store and find some pipe that fits your finger.
Brass & copper cut real easy with a hacksaw and smooth out with sandpaper.
According to George Thorogood he uses copper pipe because he saw muddy waters using copper pipe.

FYI I’m not a particularly good slide player, I was making slides to sell for a while.
But breaking witness bottles nicely is harder than it looks on YouTube lol
I’ve got a really dark green bottle neck that sounds fantastic but looks like a prison shiv

Nathan


----------



## 1SweetRide

jimsz said:


> It doesn't take long to get used to the weight on the pinkie especially considering that the finger next to the pinkie can be used to stabilize the socket. I find it quite comfortable and no need to bend the wrist at awkward angles. Of course, the socket itself should be a very nice fit on the pinkie, this is important, snug and where the tip of the pinkie just touches the inside of the top of the socket. That's the reason why it took me a few trips to various stores to find just the right one. Good luck in your quest.


Overheard at Canadian Tire "Mommy, why is that strange man putting his finger into that thing? Honey, men have been known to put their fingers into all kinds of strange holes".


----------



## 1SweetRide

This thread is very timely. I've been wanting to try slide for a while too. I picked up a glass Dunlop pinky slide from Steve's when I was in Montreal this weekend. Haven't yet been able to gain any consistency with it but it's a lot of fun. There's a course I saw that I might sign up for. It's on sale now for $13.00 bucks (don't know what currency). 

Slide Guitar Made Easy


----------



## player99

troyhead said:


> I recently picked up a guitar that I figured would be good for learning to play with a slide, which I have never done before. I've read a bunch of the tips about guitar setup, string dampening, etc, but the choice of slide seems very subjective and "what works for you". Inspired by @player99 's thread about trying different overdrives for slide, I thought I'd ask what y'all use for the slide itself.
> 
> I feel like I'm leaning towards a brass slide, for whatever reason. Which probably means I won't put it on my pinky finger because I think it's too weak. I've heard of people using anything from their pinky finger to their middle finger for slide. What do you use? Does anyone ever use their index finger? It seems that conceptually that one would be easy because that's the finger I already use for barre chords, but I don't know of anyone who uses that finger.
> 
> What kind of slide do you have? Has anyone tried one of those Rock Slides with the little cutaway? Any advantage to a ball-tip slide?


I was using a Dunlop glass slide. I also have the ceramic Mud Slide. I just bought the Rock Slide with the ball end. I was using the glass slide as my main slide. But the new Rock Slide is brass and the notes ring better. Especially high strings higher up the neck. I think the Mud Slide gives me the same clarity, but without the weight it seems to be a little harder to use. I think the brass Rock Slide is more for overdriven slide songs, while the glass and the Mud Slide are better for cleaner softer slide.

So the ball end for me is not helpful in one situation. It actually hinders to some degree. With a cut off slide in open G tuning I can play the open top string (6) and slide the 5th, 4th and 3rd strings from the 5th fret to the 7th fret while keeping the open string ringing. The ball end will stop the 6th string from staying open and ringing.

I watched a video with Ariel Posen who has a somewhat smaller version of the ball-tip slide as a signature product. I found it to me too light for me. When the slide is too light, the diameter too small and or the wall of the slide too thin, I find the notes to be noisier than a heavier or thicker walled slide. In the video I watched he also said he plays with the tip of his slide finger, and gets more accuracy out of it that way. With his smaller lighter slide this may work. With the medium sized one I got, the slide makes my finger length longer, so it is harder to use the tip of the ball end as the tip of my finger.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> This thread is very timely. I've been wanting to try slide for a while too. I picked up a glass Dunlop pinky slide from Steve's when I was in Montreal this weekend. Haven't yet been able to gain any consistency with it but it's a lot of fun. There's a course I saw that I might sign up for. It's on sale now for $13.00 bucks (don't know what currency).
> 
> Slide Guitar Made Easy



I've got a couple of links that I can share later, including a course from Andy Aledort. Not sure of current pricing though.


----------



## player99

Another thing. I usually put something inside the slide to keep it firmly on my finger. The new Rock Slide all I needed what a piece of Velcro (soft carpet like side) stuck the the inside of the slide. This can be tripled up to get it thicker. I have also used round felt floor protectors that are made to stick to the bottom of a chair leg. They are quite thick and also have adhesive.

I like it to be tight enough to stay on my finger if I have the slide pointing down.


----------



## pstratman

I picked up a Rich Robinson signature-brass - its heavy and sounds great...


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> I've got a couple of links that I can share later, including a course from Andy Aledort. Not sure of current pricing though.


I ended up buying the John Robson one for $13.00 Canadian. I'll let you know what I think of it once I've been through a few lessons. I've previewed some of his other courses and he's a pretty good teacher and a damn fine guitarist from what I could tell.


----------



## 1SweetRide

player99 said:


> Another thing. I usually put something inside the slide to keep it firmly on my finger. The new Rock Slide all I needed what a piece of Velcro (soft carpet like side) stuck the the inside of the slide. This can be tripled up to get it thicker. I have also used round felt floor protectors that are made to stick to the bottom of a chair leg. They are quite thick and also have adhesive.
> 
> I like it to be tight enough to stay on my finger if I have the slide pointing down.


I can't picture this. Why would the slide be pointing down unless you've got it on your thumb lol.


----------



## greco

Cool and unique thread! (AFAIK)


----------



## laristotle

Once jammed with a guy that made a custom ring wide enough to cover two strings.

I'd like to try a jetslide.


----------



## Milkman

I see lots of posts saying "I'm not a great slide player" or similar.

I have many slides of various materials.

Not only am I not a great slide payer, but honestly, I suck hard at it.

I do better on lap steels.


----------



## player99

1SweetRide said:


> I can't picture this. Why would the slide be pointing down unless you've got it on your thumb lol.


I don't want it to move around and off my finger. I use my pinky finger so I can do chords and stuff with the first 3 fingers. The slide flicks around sometimes. Or I grab a guitar pick and it falls off my finger and onto the floor. Glass slides break. A nick or ding in a brass slide would ruin it for me.

The main reason is control. It takes skill to have the slide stop at the best spot for tuning for every note or chord played with the slide. It's next to impossible if the slide is flopping around and falling off.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I'd be remiss if I didn't point you at the fireslide: fireslide home

It's different from all the others but I think it's a very useful innovation. 

http://jazzagejazz.ca/fireslide/movies/fireslide_SGR-190606.mov


----------



## player99

laristotle said:


> Once jammed with a guy that made a custom ring wide enough to cover two strings.
> 
> I'd like to try a jetslide.
> 
> View attachment 282868


I can't watch the vid right now. I think without any diameter the Jetside isn't appealing to me. It should be scratchy and noisy sounding. But I will have to confirm with the video.


----------



## Judas68fr

My main slide is a Justin Johson signature ceramic slide from Rocky Mountain Slides. It's smooth on one side and rough on the other, so I get these 2 different slide tones available right there (pretty cool when you're playing slide during one song and need to stand out for a solo part for instance).

Also have the good old Dunlop glass slides (regular and short version), as well as brass and aluminum ones, but the ceramic slide is definitely the one that made me a better slide player! 

It's hard to explain, but the right slide just feels... right. Once you've found it, the slide technique will beginning to make a lot more sense. You'll then be able to adapt a lot better to any slide. 

In terms of playing, I like to hold mine on my ring finger, so I can still use the index, middle and pinky fingers to play individual notes if I want to, but can also use the pinky to get a bit more control on the slide if I want too. When sliding, I very gently rest my index finger on the strings, it helps controlling it. Next thing you want to get is a vibrato. A little like violin, slide guitar doesn't quite sound right without a good amount of left hand vibrato.

Some people play with the thumb up (as in not anchored at the back of the neck), for me I find that I need to 'make contact' with the neck with my thumb to get the best control on the slide. After that it's all about having a light touch.

Alternate tunings are very fun to explore with a slide. I like the 'E major' open tuning a lot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Once jammed with a guy that made a custom ring wide enough to cover two strings.


Wasn't that at Riff Wrath a few years back? I tracked down one of those slide rings down on EBay a few years ago and bought a couple (one for me, one for dad), but I couldn't get the hang of it. 

Cool little MINI SLIDE RING - Stealth Slide * | eBay


----------



## 1SweetRide

player99 said:


> I don't want it to move around and off my finger. I use my pinky finger so I can do chords and stuff with the first 3 fingers. Side flicks around sometimes. Or I grab a guitar pick and it falls off my finger and onto the floor. Glass slides break. A nick or ding in a brass slide would ruin it for me.
> 
> The main reason is control. It takes skill to have the slide stop at the best spot for tuning for every note or chord played with the slide. It's next to impossible if the slide is flopping around and falling off.


I see what you mean. For the slide I bought, I just tried on different ones. It's a size 8. Doesn't flop at all. Takes a deliberate tug for it to come off. Suppose I might not be able to get it on or off in the summer . It's tempered glass, so about 5 times stronger than my favourite whisky glass. I think many players end up with a bunch of different ones. Kinda like picks I guess.


----------



## player99

1SweetRide said:


> I see what you mean. For the slide I bought, I just tried on different ones. It's a size 8. Doesn't flop at all. Takes a deliberate tug for it to come off. Suppose I might not be able to get it on or off in the summer . It's tempered glass, so about 5 times stronger than my favourite whisky glass. I think many players end up with a bunch of different ones. Kinda like picks I guess.


I like mine to be before the middle knuckle on my finger so my finger can bend 90 degrees. This makes the fit a little more challenging.


----------



## laristotle

jdto said:


> Wasn't that at Riff Wrath a few years back?


Yes it was. He makes his own.


----------



## Roryfan

Preventing accidental notes from ringing out is one of the keys to hearing the intended notes clearly. The technique I use was learned from a guitar magazine column 25+ years ago & involves 3 fingers (one for each plain string) + your thumb for the wound strings. Whichever strings you’re not playing need to be dampened by resting their “assigned” fingers on the string. Muting behind the slide with your index finger is also helpful.

Re: slides, I tend to prefer brass on an acoustic guitar & glass on electric (sorry, I don’t remember the brands, bought them a long time ago). Slide weight also seems to affect tone, use the heaviest slide you can control (i.e. play in tune & have a pleasing vibrato).


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Yes it was. He makes his own.


Cool. I’m not handy enough for that, hence the EBay one


----------



## Wardo

Roryfan said:


> ...Whichever strings you’re not playing need to be dampened by resting their “assigned” fingers on the string.


This is where me and slide guitar parted company back in the 70s.

Had a Johnny Winter book on slide back then but even Jesus and Johnny couldn't save me although I know they did their best.


----------



## cboutilier

I like brass, glass, and chrome. I use brass in the studio. Playing live, i use Chrome. I've only ever found one slide that fits me comfortably, and its chrome. Its my #1. I got tried of breaking glass so I stopped buying them.

My first slide song of the night is always with a half-full beer bottle. After that I break out the chrome.


----------



## cboutilier

jdto said:


> Wasn't that at Riff Wrath a few years back? I tracked down one of those slide rings down on EBay a few years ago and bought a couple (one for me, one for dad), but I couldn't get the hang of it.
> 
> Cool little MINI SLIDE RING - Stealth Slide * | eBay


Will Ray of the Hellecasters wears a slide ring too.


----------



## Rozz

Wardo said:


> This is where me and slide guitar parted company back in the 70s.
> 
> Had a Johnny Winter book on slide back then but even Jesus and Johnny couldn't save me although I know they did their best.


I may have had had that book too. Did it have one of those plastic 45 records that was a pullout?


----------



## Wardo

Rozz said:


> I may have had had that book too. Did it have one of those plastic 45 records that was a pullout?


Yes it did and I’d kinda remembered that after I’d posted earlier.

Mainly what I got from that book was box structure.

The cover was a blue and white two tone picture of Johnny who is my all time favourite guitar player and singer ever .. lol


----------



## bluebayou

Here are a couple of links. Both VERY good

Acoustic and Electric Custom-made Glass and Bottleneck Guitar Slides - Diamond Bottlenecks : Home Page

Home


----------



## bluebayou

Oooopps!!! Only one link copied

Home


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> I ended up buying the John Robson one for $13.00 Canadian. I'll let you know what I think of it once I've been through a few lessons. I've previewed some of his other courses and he's a pretty good teacher and a damn fine guitarist from what I could tell.



The Andy Alerdot thing is over at Truefire, and is called Slide Guitar Power:

https://truefire.com/techniques-guitar-lessons/slide-guitar-power/c623

He also has a slide lick course:

https://truefire.com/beginner-guitar-lessons/30-slide-blues-licks/c1018

There are about a dozen other slide courses there, but I haven't checked whether they are for beginners or more advanced players.

There is also a slide course over on udemy that looks decent enough for a beginner, called 'Slide Guitar Essentials'. There are a couple more there, but I haven't checked into them.

Most of the courses I've mentioned here seem to be on sale right now for those who are thinking of buying.


----------



## 1SweetRide

This is a great thread. I really need a course lol. I tried fooling around with the slide last night and it sounded pretty horrible. Luckily the wife wasn't home or she would have kicked me out.


----------



## Mooh

I still have that book, mostly because inveterate book buying is genetic, it's good, and I'm a wannabe hoarder.


----------



## troyhead

1SweetRide said:


> I tried fooling around with the slide last night and it sounded pretty horrible.


I did the same with the socket (as I don't have a slide yet) and it was super fun, but probably horrible for everyone to listen to.  And now my hand hurts from holding a socket on my pinky for hours.  I followed some of the tips in the Ariel & Joey videos that @player99 posted:

Play the note with the end of the slide like you would with the tip of your finger (not just as a giant barre across all the strings all the time)
Practice dampening and pitch by playing through some scales and familiar melodies while letting an open note drone. I'm sure I annoyed anyone listening with my renditions of Christmas tunes.
Oddly, trying to play with a slide is tapping into some of my classical guitar roots as playing with my fingers is very natural and makes string dampening almost second nature. It was pretty fun to coax out some additional expression with my fingers and the vibrato of the slide (although, I'm sure to anyone listening it was more akin to an old lady at church with her wild vibrato on every note).

Thanks all for the suggestions! There are tons of resources to follow-up on here, and I've got a few ideas for slides to try.


----------



## jdto

cboutilier said:


> Will Ray of the Hellecasters wears a slide ring too.


If you check the EBay ad, WillRayMerch is the seller.


----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


> I've got more slides than I need but they tend to be impulse purchases.
> Experiment, one type doesn't fit all, at least to my ears.
> I prefer ceramic, but use glass and brass for tonal differences as needed.
> For lapstyle I use mostly a Shubb S-P but sometimes a big ceramic one.
> 
> Once upon a time I did the beer bottle thing a la Danny Gatton.
> View attachment 282824
> View attachment 282828
> 
> 
> The pictures show some of what I have.


Some of those ceramic slides would go with the guitar bodies @Milkman is working on.


----------



## colchar

David Hamburger has written a couple of good books on learning slide - one each for electric and acoustic. I have both, and plan to use them along with whichever online course I decide to follow.

Actually, I think I might have an extra copy of one of his books if anyone wants it. I'll check later to confirm.


----------



## Rozz

Wardo said:


> Yes it did and I’d kinda remembered that after I’d posted earlier.
> 
> Mainly what I got from that book was box structure.
> 
> The cover was a blue and white two tone picture of Johnny who is my all time favourite guitar player and singer ever .. lol


I got it because I was a Winter fan too. I didn't get much out of it at all. After I got it I realized I should probably learn how to play without a slide first lol. I had another book called 'Improvising Rock Guitar' which I used quite a bit. It was actually pretty good for the time. It had a flimsy 45 with it as well.


----------



## Rozz

Mooh said:


> View attachment 283038
> 
> 
> I still have that book, mostly because inveterate book buying is genetic, it's good, and I'm a wannabe hoarder.


Thats it! I can't believe you still have it, I am suitably impressed. lol 

I actually thought it was blue, but mental acuity is a thing of the past.


----------



## Mooh

Paul M said:


> Some of those ceramic slides would go with the guitar bodies @Milkman is working on.


Cool idea. They were commissioned on a whim from a local potter I really like, except the red one that came from a potter in either Ottawa or Kingston (I forget exactly).


----------



## Wardo

Rozz said:


> I got it because I was a Winter fan too. I didn't get much out of it at all. After I got it I realized I should probably learn how to play without a slide first lol. I had another book called 'Improvising Rock Guitar' which I used quite a bit. It was actually pretty good for the time. It had a flimsy 45 with it as well.


I can still remember the song on the Winter 45 .. lol


----------



## Mooh

colchar said:


> David Hamburger has written a couple of good books on learning slide - one each for electric and acoustic. I have both, and plan to use them along with whichever online course I decide to follow.
> 
> Actually, I think I might have an extra copy of one of his books if anyone wants it. I'll check later to confirm.


Hamburger is a good writer and compiler of instructional material. Many years ago he consulted with folks from the now defunct Acoustic Guitar Magazine Forum, who were known to teach, about a series of books he was working on. In return for my input he sent a box of the books which I distributed to my students.


----------



## Rozz

Wardo said:


> I can still remember the song on the Winter 45 .. lol


LOL nice. I can't say the same. 

These young whippersnappers will never know how lucky they are these days with YouTube as a learning resource along with all the software you can get. I remember 'record copying' in my parents basement for hours; picking up the needle on the record player and putting back over the same lick, time-after-time. Sometimes giving up after spending an hour trying to copy just a few notes in a fast passage. Ugh...


----------



## Wardo

Rozz said:


> Thats it! I can't believe you still have it, I am suitably impressed. lol
> 
> I actually thought it was blue, but mental acuity is a thing of the past.


I’m pretty sure it was blue - probably released with different covers - pretty sure that is the same pic but it had a blue tint


----------



## Hell Hound

This is my experience:

Glass slides if you want to try and play like Derek Trucks. Glass is nice and light but still has mass to it if you get a big thick one. I use a Dunlop 213.

Brass sounds great but is heavy so lends itself to less rapid movements up and down the fretboard. I have a Rockslide with the rounded tip.

They are both the same length because anything shorter and I no longer intuitively know where the top of the slide is while playing.


----------



## colchar

Would it maybe be an idea to create a learning slide thread over in the 'Technique' section for those of us who are embarking, or reembarking, on this slide journey? 

I know one (or more) exists but that one might be a bit cluttered so perhaps it would be an idea to start a new one? We could share tips, info, courses we've tried, books we've picked up, etc.

I really want to learn it properly this time (I like slide enough that I could be happy just playing slide, and never playing normal guitar again), and am thinking that a thread/mutual support group might help.

Would anyone else be interested?


----------



## cbg1

a trick for snugging up a loose slide is to cut a small circle of fabric.... say 3" in diameter.... center your finger on the fabric and the slip the slide on.

adjust circle size and fabric weight until you find a fit that works.

cheers


----------



## 1SweetRide

colchar said:


> Would it maybe be an idea to create a learning slide thread over in the 'Technique' section for those of us who are embarking, or reembarking, on this slide journey?
> 
> I know one (or more) exists but that one might be a bit cluttered so perhaps it would be an idea to start a new one? We could share tips, info, courses we've tried, books we've picked up, etc.
> 
> I really want to learn it properly this time (I like slide enough that I could be happy just playing slide, and never playing normal guitar again), and am thinking that a thread/mutual support group might help.
> 
> Would anyone else be interested?


Dunno, this thread seems to be going well. Maybe move it there?


----------



## colchar

cbg1 said:


> a trick for snugging up a loose slide is to cut a small circle of fabric.... say 3" in diameter.... center your finger on the fabric and the slip the slide on.
> 
> adjust circle size and fabric weight until you find a fit that works.
> 
> cheers



I used two sided padded tape for my brass slide.


----------



## colchar

1SweetRide said:


> Dunno, this thread seems to be going well. Maybe move it there?



We need to get @davetcan on the case.


----------



## colchar

Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks @davetcan.

Also, I checked and it is the David Hamburger electric guitar slide book that I have two copies of. Not sure how that happened, but I definitely have two.


----------



## davetcan

We aim to please.


----------



## Wardo

I think I’m gonna get the Dunlop Johnny Winter slide since I have resonator on the way.


----------



## colchar

davetcan said:


> We aim to please.



So you're giving us happy endings................


----------



## davetcan

Just stay in the major scale ...................


----------



## player99

davetcan said:


> Just stay in the major scale ...................


I can play minor chords in open g.


----------



## mawmow

I did recognize on @Mooh's pic quite as much slides as I tried for different sounds and feel.

I used them on my pinky and became quite at ease even with the heaviest taper brass one.

The thing I would add to this trend is I did apply regular Band Aid plasters inside most of them 
to avoid slipping and get better adjustment. ;-)


----------



## Mooh

mawmow said:


> I did recognize on @Mooh's pic quite as much slides as I tried for different sounds and feel.
> 
> I used them on my pinky and became quite at ease even with the heaviest taper brass one.
> 
> The thing I would add to this trend is I did apply regular Band Aid plasters inside most of them
> to avoid slipping and get better adjustment. ;-)


One of those slides, the one cut from a Sleeman beer bottle, has Velcro tape (the loop side) on the inside to make it less sloppy. It was all I had handy at the time and has lasted over 25 years.


----------



## colchar

I've got a bunch of stuff bookmarked, so will post some of it here as time permits.

Some of the stuff at this link goes beyond the beginner stage, but the first few things shown certainly fall into the 'beginner' realm so I figured I would post it:

Slidedog: The Slide Guitar Mastery of Duane Allman | Guitarworld


----------



## colchar

Here are some more links:

Essential Slide Guitar Techniques


----------



## colchar

Free Slide Guitar Lessons | Learning Guitar Now


----------



## troyhead

I was watching this video and noticed something weird: the one guitar player uses a slide on his ring finger when playing acoustic, but on his pinky when playing electric. Interesting.

Also, pretty cool little acoustic slide & pedal steel "duet" solo at 2:45.


----------



## colchar

I picked up that Gibson SG Special last night. It is going to be great for learning slide. Unfortunately, my noodling last night sounded like a cat being humped by a porcupine.


----------



## cbg1

hmmm... hard enuff to get one slide to fit



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=249011189130592


----------



## Mooh

With the record.


----------



## brucew

Late to the party but my advice for what it's worth, Jeremiah Lockwood and Tom Feldmann, in that order. Need more than that, watch Johnny Winter live where you can. Just mpo.


----------

